# I smarted off & got hit hard



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A while back I was viewing the Smelvis's stash thread and made a smartass remark" "_So Dave............. you got any empty tubos????"_

Well, he doesn't.......... and he proved it to me in a draw dropping, eye opening, mailbox exploding way.
He even sent my fiance a pink flash light to help see in the dark! Out mailbox is right by a powerpole and the blast took the pole out too so we are out of power till tuesday....... But thanks for the light!

Dave, you outdid yourself with this and it was tottally unexpected and greatly appreciated........... no good deed goes unforgotten!!










*THANKS DAVE!!!!! :hug:*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What a smack in the head. Watch what you ask for people...you just might get more than you ask for!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

what a beat down..... be sure not to look directly into the light.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice hit Dave, enjoy them Shawn. Nice Tubos...but they don't look empty... yet!!LOL:smoke2:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Nice bay. great hit


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh....well Smelvis if you read this...um...um...Got any empty boxes?...yeah...that..

Okay, kidding aside. That's awesome. What a hit!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Oh....well Smelvis if you read this...um...um...Got any empty boxes?...yeah...that..
> 
> Okay, kidding aside. That's awesome. What a hit!


Dammit why didn't I think of that. LMAOound:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Dammit why didn't I think of that. LMAOound:


there is always asking about an empty humi...... great hit dave some sexy tubos there....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice work Dave!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Not many times do you see people smart off and then get rewarded for it. Love the package you received. I am sure you will enjoy every one of those smokes.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my gato how do you recover?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Haaa Haa!!! :lolat:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> no good deed goes unforgotten!!
> [/COLOR][/B]


All good deeds get forgotten?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Not many times do you see people smart off and then get rewarded for it. Love the package you received. I am sure you will enjoy every one of those smokes.


That just the Puff way LOL


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Niiiiice.
Dave, got any empty coolers?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of cigar comes in the flashlight tubo??? :hmm: Great selection.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Swany said:


> What kind of cigar comes in the flashlight tubo??? :hmm: Great selection.


I'm not sure, but I'm betting it's a Rocky Patel Commemorative of some sort.

Rocky Patel Commemorative LED Bright Force or some such.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm betting it's a Rocky Patel Commemorative of some sort.
> 
> Rocky Patel Commemorative LED Bright Force or some such.


I think there is a Gurkha version too. It's exactly the same but has a wax seal and costs $400 more.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> I think there is a Gurkha version too. It's exactly the same but has a wax seal and costs $400 more.


That's funny! If Puff didn't force me to be so stingy with RG, I'd slap you for that.

Never fear, though - you're on the list ...

Wish there was a reminder feature on here where I could put in "Slap kenelbow" and set it far enough down the road for 24 hours to elapse since last bumping someone, and then a wonderful message would show up, saying "Slap kenelbow." Just the sight of that message would be a great source of enjoyment!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Outstanding hit Dave!!:moony:

Now WTH is a tubo? :wink: :der:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Tritones said:


> That's funny! If Puff didn't force me to be so stingy with RG, I'd slap you for that.
> 
> Never fear, though - you're on the list ...
> 
> Wish there was a reminder feature on here where I could put in "Slap kenelbow" and set it far enough down the road for 24 hours to elapse since last bumping someone, and then a wonderful message would show up, saying "Slap kenelbow." Just the sight of that message would be a great source of enjoyment!


Thanks...I think. :ask::moony:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

_So Dave............. you got any more empty tubos??? :biggrin:

_LOL ... very nice hit there!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> Niiiiice.
> Dave, got any empty coolers?


You guy's are nut's LOL in a good way, Well bro I give all the emties to Vinnie so you will have to ask him, I recommend you all PM him at once and say Chris Magnate said to :whoo:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You guy's are nut's LOL in a good way, Well bro I give all the emties to Vinnie so you will have to ask him, I recommend you all PM him at once and say Chris Magnate said to :whoo:


OK who has the empty Opus X boxes??? LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> OK who has the empty Opus X boxes??? LOL


Well Thanks to good BOTL x man I do LOL I have more empty than full dammit  But am working on that. Feel free to help arty:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well Thanks to good BOTL x man I do LOL I have more empty than full dammit  But am working on that. Feel free to help arty:


I'de be glad to help empty some more of your Opus X boxes :whoo:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm betting it's a Rocky Patel Commemorative of some sort.
> 
> Rocky Patel Commemorative LED Bright Force or some such.


ROTFLMAO....:beerchug:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I'de be glad to help empty some more of your Opus X boxes :whoo:


Too big a job for one man. You'll definitely need help. I volunteer.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Too big a job for one man. You'll definitely need help. I volunteer.





Johnny Rock said:


> I'de be glad to help empty some more of your Opus X boxes :whoo:





Tritones said:


> Too big a job for one man. You'll definitely need help. I volunteer.


Ah guy's I need help filling not emptying, I got that part down pat.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn!!!!:tsk::tsk::tsk:out:out:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought we had it made!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Shawn! 

What a fabulous Bomb!!

Nice work Dave:thumb: Was that the fake out "Shock & Awe Bomb"?


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

That will teach ya,ya smart mouth! lol enjoy


----------

